# Rockets Camp Reports



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> Rockets Camp Report: *Team scrimmages to get in shape*
> By JONATHAN FEIGEN Copyright 2008 Houston Chronicle
> Oct. 2, 2008, 1:34AM
> 
> ...



http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6035385.html


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> Rockets Notes: Yao looking forward to daily tests
> 
> Testing themselves
> On Tuesday, Yao Ming said he was looking forward to every “test” to come. On Wednesday, he got his first in a tough, full-court workout.
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6035274.html


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> *Adelman embraces high expectations*
> 
> By STEVE CAMPBELL Copyright 2008 Houston Chronicle
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6035254.html


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> *The Education of Aaron Brooks
> Game starting to slow down for lightning-quick guard *
> 
> Jason Friedman
> ...


http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/The_Education_of_Aaron_Brooks-284022-34.html


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> *Rockets Camp Report: Adelman prefers one practice per day*
> By JONATHAN FEIGEN Copyright 2008 Houston Chronicle
> Oct. 1, 2008, 1:59AM
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6033291.html


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> Rockets Notes: Owner expects team to be title-caliber
> *Alexander: If Artest has good year, we'll sign him*By JONATHAN FEIGEN Copyright 2008 Houston Chronicle
> Oct. 2, 2008, 11:43PM
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6037333.html


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> Rockets Camp Report: Landry draws high praise
> By JONATHAN FEIGEN Copyright 2008 Houston Chronicle
> Oct. 2, 2008, 11:31PM
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6037301.html


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Rockets Camp Report: Artest, Hayes get physical*
> 
> Friday's Rockets practice offered one of the best matchups the roster can produce, reprising one of last season’s battles between the team's best, healthiest defenders in Ron Artest and Chuck Hayes.
> 
> ...





> *FREE THROWS*
> For the second-consecutive day, Tracy McGrady had his best practice of the week, this time going through the entire session for the first time in training camp. Previously, he had been sitting out portions of the scrimmages while working his right knee back into shape.
> 
> “He’s really looked good the last two days,” Rockets general manager Daryl Morey said. “He made it all the way through today. He really sets the tone.” … Steve Francis stepped up his workload in his rehabilitation from last season’s surgery again Friday, working through about half of the practice at full speed… Center Marcus Campbell sprained his right ankle and sat out most of Friday’s practice… "


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6038923.html


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Head making his mark in camp*
> 
> The news kept coming, and if Luther Head let himself look at it that way, it was not good news for him.
> 
> ...





> Seemingly easy to forget in the Rockets’ crowded roster — with nine guards in camp — Head has stood out and earned praise after nearly every practice.
> 
> “He’s playing very well,” Adelman said. “You have to look at him and Brent together, see how you can get him on the court. He’s come into camp in great shape, and he’s played well every day. He just runs all day long. He’s got a lot of weapons. He can shoot it. He runs the floor. He cuts well. I’m really pleased with the way he played.
> 
> ...


Link. Upping his trade value, maybe?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IrH6npp8Oc


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Houston Rockets Training Camp Day 3 (Ch 2)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGmTd45Ms7g


*Houston Rockets Training Camp Day 4 (Ch 2)
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HW6GoRfmokA


----------



## Tri$tateTx (Oct 4, 2008)

Open Practice video


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Rockets guard Barry dishes out some assistance*
> 
> The Rockets knew he could shoot, were certain he could pass, and believed he could flourish in Rick Adelman’s offense. Brent Barry has played in 13 NBA seasons, the past four in the San Antonio Spurs’ spotlight. There is not a scout alive who could miss abilities that obvious.
> 
> ...





> A lot of players talk. Barry, however, has known what to say. Though new to Adelman’s system, he has taken to it quickly enough to offer instruction. But more than talking about how to run through the offense, he has offered everything from tips to encouragement.
> 
> With Shane Battier, who often was at the center of on-court strategy sessions, out, Barry has quickly filled that void, and with Adelman’s blessing.
> 
> “I think that’s who he is,” Adelman said. “He’s probably always been that way — vocal. He’s a very smart player. If he thinks he can help somebody, he’s more than willing to say it. I’ve had guys do it before in a bad way. But he picks his spots and does it in constructive ways. Guys respond to that. I have no problem with that. The more guys talk to each other, the better.”


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6040388.html




> I did ask Rick Adelman on Saturday my very leading question: "Things cannot really be going as well as your guys are saying, can they?"
> 
> Not the best question I've ever asked, but he got the meaning. Adelman is about as straight forward as they come, and coaches tend to look for reasons to worry, anyway.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2008/10/whats_with_all_the_happy_talk.html




> *"The Hulk" puts on show for fans*
> 
> For most of the Rockets’ annual public scrimmage, rookie Joey Dorsey was the star attraction. But second-year forward Luis Scola, moving far from his usual strengths, stole the show.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6040387.html




> When training camp began, Tracy McGrady started slowly and privately worried about how long it would take for his right knee to come around. Those worries are leaving.
> 
> On Saturday, he went through his third straight full practice, and he has grown stronger and played better with each. He also felt better about the start of the season, which is 3½ weeks away.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6040389.html


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Rockets waive Marcus Campbell



> Houston Rockets General Manager Daryl Morey announced today that the team has waived center Marcus Campbell.
> 
> Campbell (7-0, 280, Mississippi State), who was in camp with Charlotte last season, has averaged 8.1 points, 4.7 rebounds and 1.00 blocks in 64 games (25 starts) with Arkansas, Anaheim and Idaho of the NBA D-League.


He doesn't deserve a new thread.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> *Commentary: Alston here to stay, like him or not*
> By STEVE CAMPBELL Copyright 2008 Houston Chronicle
> Oct. 5, 2008,
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6041712.html


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> Artest set to play wherever needed for Rockets
> By JONATHAN FEIGEN Copyright 2008 Houston Chronicle
> Oct. 5, 2008
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6041665.html


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> ROCKETS NOTES: *Scola finding his legs*
> By JONATHAN FEIGEN Copyright 2008 Houston Chronicle
> Oct. 5, 2008,
> 
> ...



http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6041664.html


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> *Rockets camp report: Team feels good after scrimmage*
> By JONATHAN FEIGEN Copyright 2008 Houston Chronicle
> Oct. 5, 2008
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6041601.html


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, this is the best place to get up to date news. You guys are awesome. Keep it up.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> No one should find it surprising that Luis Scola can dance. Just spend a few minutes watching the Argentinean big man operate in the low post and it quickly becomes apparent that Scola is light on his feet and has no shortage of signature moves.
> 
> That said, John Travolta he's not. No one's going to mistake him for Michael Flatley anytime soon (or ever, for that matter). But Scola had more than enough in his dance floor arsenal to reign supreme in Saturday's Red Rally rookie dance competition. Not too shabby for someone who initially slinked into the background in an effort to avoid his turn on the spotlight.
> 
> ...





> *And 1's:* Just as he was last year, Scola will be part of the tag-team group expected to log minutes at center when Yao Ming rests on the bench. Coach Adelman expects to see more offense from the Argentinean big man when that occurs: "I think he’s going to do that, it’s just a matter of him getting used to what we’re trying to do. I think he can post up inside, which he hasn’t looked to do a lot because we have Yao. But when Yao’s not there, he’s got to take advantage of that. But I think you’re going to see Luis get better and better just because he’s had a year of experience.
> 
> Does Scola feel comfortable manning the center position in the NBA?
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/All_the_Right_Moves-284308-34.html?rss=true


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Though he won’t play in Tuesday's exhibition season opener against Memphis, Tracy McGrady says there is no cause for alarm. In fact, he’s feeling good about the progress he’s making with his knee and shoulder that underwent surgery in the offseason.
> 
> “It’s been good,” McGrady said. “Every day there is improvement in my strength in my knee. I’m building up confidence in myself to be able to go out there and play on it. It’s just gradually getting better and that’s what we want. I’m not decreasing by any means. Everything is really improving.
> 
> ...





> *Whodunit?*
> Following Monday’s practice, Yao Ming showed off a wide, six-inch red scrape on his left biceps.
> 
> “Joey Dorsey needs to cut his nails, maybe his tooth,” Yao said, shaking his head and smiling.
> ...


:laugh: http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6043265.html


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Houston Rockets Segment On Sports Sunday (10.5.08).

http://www.sendspace.com/file/3y41cs


----------

